# Alsa legt /dev/mixer /dev/dsp nicht an

## Sören

Hi !

Ich habe ein mehr oder weniger grosses Problem mit meiner Soundkarte:

Ich habe die Module wie beschrieben instaliert und die alsa in /etc/modules.d/ editiert:

(ich hab die unwichtigen sachen weg gelassen)

```

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-es1938

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

Mein Problem es: Es funktioniert nicht!

Alsa legt zwar ein paar Devices an aber mixer und dsp nicht ( da fehlen noch ein paar, aber xmms & CO meckern an denen halt rum  :Smile:  )

```

/dev/sound :

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     audio     14,  10 Jan  1  1970 dmfm

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     audio     14,   9 Jan  1  1970 dmmidi

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     audio     14,   2 Jan  1  1970 midi00

```

Mehr ist da nicht zu finden. Es hat schonmal funktioniert, aber als ich dann einen Reboot gemacht habe war wieder alles bein alten.

Das einzigste was ich geändert habe war in der devfsd.conf.:

```

 # ALSA/OSS stuff

 # Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

 # the audio devices

 LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

 LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

 LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

 LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

 REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 666

 REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 666

```

Amixer zeigt uebrigens was sinnvolles an...

Mein Kernel ist mit Soundsupport kompiliert, ich hab zwar gerade esssolo1 als Modul aber nicht geladen, ich denk das macht nichts aus, zudem ich auch schon den Kernel ohne dieses Modul, also nur mit Soundsupport komiliert habe. Der Effekt war der gleiche. 

Gleich vorweg: Hab Alsa immer nach dem Kernel kompilieren auch kompiliert

Falls es noch hilft: hier meine Module

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

3c574_cs                9988   1

apm                     8900   1

usbmouse                1876   0  (unused)

mousedev                3924   0  (unused)

hid                    16804   0  (unused)

usb-uhci               20972   0  (unused)

input                   2976   0  [usbmouse mousedev hid]

ds                      7048   2  [3c574_cs]

i82365                 27040   2

pcmcia_core            43552   0  [3c574_cs ds i82365]

snd-es1938             12844   0

snd-pcm                55744   0  [snd-es1938]

snd-opl3-lib            6500   0  [snd-es1938]

snd-hwdep               4384   0  [snd-opl3-lib]

snd-timer              11592   0  [snd-pcm snd-opl3-lib]

snd-mpu401-uart         3488   0  [snd-es1938]

snd-rawmidi            14208   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4284   0  [snd-opl3-lib snd-rawmidi]

snd                    28268   0  [snd-es1938 snd-pcm snd-opl3-lib snd-hwdep snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

usbcore                60704   1  [usbmouse hid usb-uhci]

```

Ich bin mit meinem Latain langsam echt am Ende, ich hab bestimmt schon 15 Stunden rumprobiert und irgendwelche Foren und Mauales durchforstet, ohne jeden Erfolg.

Danke schon aml für die Antworten.

----------

## Beforegod

```

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

```

einfach in die /etc/modules.d/alsa einfügen und nochmal probieren!

Gruß,

BG

----------

## Sören

Thx....ich hab das Problem gelösst. Die Devices werden erst angelegt, wenn man zum ersten mal versucht darauf zuzugreifen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber ich habe jetzt noch ein Problem, und zwar werden die Musikstücke viel zu langsam abgespielt. Im xmms und bei mpg123

Es kommt zwar was aus den Lautsprechern, aber dass kann man nicht als Musik bezeichnen  :Very Happy: 

Die Dateie werden ca um den Faktor 5 zu langsam abgespielt, das hört sich echt grausam an... :Smile: 

Noch was zu meinem Rechner. Das ist ein IMB Thinkpad 930X mit einer ESS Solo1 Soundkarte.

Ich habe es schon irgendwie ein, zweimal geschaft, dass es funkioniert, aber ich habe keine Ahnung an was das liegt.  :Sad: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich kann mich erinnern, das alsaplayer einen Regler hat, mit dem man die Geschwindigkeit einstellen kann. Vielleicht wirkt sich das auch Systemweit aus.

Dim

----------

## Beforegod

@Dimitri :

Das wirkt sich nicht systenweit aus (zum Glück  :Wink: ) *G*)

@Sören :

Das die Devices erst erscheinen wenn man darauf zugreift ist ein Fehler. Normalerweise werden die Devices angelegt, sobald sie physikalisch vorhanden und die Treiber geladen sind.

Ich entsinne mich bei Alsa auch meine Module zusätzlich in die /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen zu haben.

(

snd-Treiber

snd-pcm-oss

snd-pcm-mixer

)

Probiers mal damit!

Dein Problem scheint als würde Dein Player direkt alsa ansprechen, was bei xmms  auch bei mir zu Problemem führte (allerdings wurde das ganze System sehr langsam).

----------

## Sören

Ok ich hab den Soundtreiber ( snd-es1938 ), snd-mixer-oss, snd-pcm-oss in die modules.autoload eingetrangen. 

Bein Systemstart sind die Devices jetzt alle da. Aber der Sound ist immernoch so langsam wie vorher.

Ich versteh vor allem nicht, wie ich es geschafft habe es schon mal ohne Probleme zum laufen zu bringen.

PS. ich denk mal du haste statt snd-pcm-mixer snd-mixer-oss gemeint, oder ? snd-pcm-mixer gibt es nämlich nicht  :Smile: 

@ Beforegod

Meinst du mit dem direkten zugriff von xmms auf alsa den alsa-xmms ( den habe ich installiert), wenn es an dem leigen würde, würde doch beim mpg123 alles funktioneren oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.

----------

